

Show HN: Traces - A mobile blogging app for your iPhone. By two biotech grads - udayaprakash19
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/traces-mobile-blogging/id657087216?ls=1&mt=8

======
milesokeefe
That top left compose button should definitely be white.

~~~
udayaprakash19
any specific reason why it should be that way ?

------
devilankur18
Is there any way to see the trace on a website ?

------
srix
Is there an Android version?

~~~
udayaprakash19
we are looking for feedback as of now, and once we get market fit right for
iOS version we ll do an android one.

